# Crested Gecko Breeding



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Can any one give me a link to an accurate Crested gecko breeding care sheet. So I know what to look out for when my female arives....or grows up from my babies i am getting

Thanks


----------



## thompson_06_91 (May 14, 2008)

this is the 1st online one i looked at before breeding mine
Snakes N Adders, Specialist Reptile Shop Leeds UK

just scroll down to the breeding part
hope it helps


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

That article was actually written by my daughter Lauren, a friend of Chaz (uroplatus on here) for more info check out our website.


----------



## thompson_06_91 (May 14, 2008)

sarasin said:


> That article was actually written by my daughter Lauren, a friend of Chaz (uroplatus on here) for more info check out our website.


cool, thats a decent piece of care info that is, compared to other online ones i read at the time


----------

